# Florida - Mahi Mahi



## Crabman (24. November 2017)

Servus zusammen.  
Ich bin gerade dabei unsren nächsten Urlaub zu planen. Als Ziel steht Florida schon fest (Juhu). Da waren wir schon öfters aber finden es immer wieder super. 
Zeitraum entweder Anfang März oder August.  

Ziel meines Urlaubs ist eine Goldmakrele (mahi mahi) zu fangen.
Dementsprechend würde ich die Urlaubszeit anpassen. 

Hat jemand dazu Erfahrungen und Tipps wann es besser ist. Im Internet findet ich etwas unterschiedliche Infos dazu. Generell scheint aber der Sommer besser zu sein. 

Freue mich auf eure Antworten. 
Crabman


----------



## Afrob (24. November 2017)

*AW: Florida - Mahi Mahi*

Moin! 
Ist eigentlich ganzjährig fangbar. Man muss allerdings oft weit vor die Küste. Habe nur ein mal Mahi Mahis näher als 10 KM von der Küste gesehen, das war anfang Juni.


----------



## Crabman (24. November 2017)

*AW: Florida - Mahi Mahi*

Ok danke für deine Antwort. 

Bin immer noch hin und her gerissen zu welcher Zeit wir gehen. 
Beides hat Vorteile. Aber ein mahi mahi wär schon super. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Florida - Mahi Mahi*

Man lern nie aus - dass die nur so weit draussen sind, wusste ich auch nicht


----------



## Afrob (24. November 2017)

*AW: Florida - Mahi Mahi*



Afrob schrieb:


> oft




@Thomas: Nicht immer, aber immer öfters. Es kann immer mal sein, dass einer vor der Küste beißt, aber die Schulen treiben sich halt eher weite offshore rum. Fast alle anderen Sportfische kriegt man dort auch nahe vor der Küste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Florida - Mahi Mahi*

Danke für Info!!


----------



## Franky (24. November 2017)

*AW: Florida - Mahi Mahi*

Vor ein paar Jahren war ich mit meinem Bruder von Miami aus mit ner Halbtageskutterfahrt raus. War echt lustig, da wir - im Gegensatz zur restlichen "Besatzung" - keine Deckshelferbemutterung brauchten und uns sogar noch um die seekranken Möchtegernmachos gekümmert haben. Daher haben uns die Jungs quasi alles gegönnt und mich beim umsetzen sogar mit ans Heck genommen, wo Schleppköder ausgelegt waren. Aber meinen Wunsch nach einer Goldmakrele konnten sie auch nicht erfüllen - zu weit unter Land. Viel weiter traute sich der Käppen auch nicht raus, da wir mit 4 Bft. und Böen von 7 -8 Bft. schon genug Seegang hatten. 
Leider waren die Tagestouren, bei denen man dann richtig weit raus kommt, leider für die nächsten 3 Tage ausgebucht und wir vorher zurückgeflogen.
Aber auch "unter Land" konnte man jede Menge fangen. Alle Arten von Grouper, Königsmakrele (und Untertanen ), Barracuda, Schiffshalter undundund!


----------



## Crabman (26. November 2017)

*AW: Florida - Mahi Mahi*

Ok danke für eure Infos. 
Bin echt gespannt ob wir einen der bunten Kollegen an die Angel bekommen. 

Ich denke das es dann auch der März wird. August ist vom Wetter her recht anstrengend. Und wenn es keinen besonders großen Unterschied macht dann März. 

Danke euch nochmal!

Ah ja falls mir jemand einen guten Anbieter vom Offshore Fishing  seines Vertrauens nennen kann bin ich ganz offen. :m

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Florida - Mahi Mahi*



Franky schrieb:


> Aber auch "unter Land" konnte man jede Menge fangen. Alle Arten von Grouper, Königsmakrele (und Untertanen ), Barracuda, Schiffshalter undundund!


hört sich doch auch nach spannender Alternative an...


----------



## Marco74 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Florida - Mahi Mahi*

@Crabman: Ich bin im März auch in Florida.
Bei Interesse schreib mich an und wir überlegen, ob wir uns einen Guide für welche Angelart auch immer teilen.
Aber Forida ist groß und der März lang ;-)
Mehr dann per PN


----------



## Crabman (27. November 2017)

*AW: Florida - Mahi Mahi*

Natürlich! Unter Land fischen ist bestimmt super! Wird auch gemacht,  aber der Plan ist nen mahi mahi zu fangen. :vik:

@ marco74 das klingt interessant! Zur Info wir werden wahrscheinlich die ersten zwei Wochen fliegen.


----------



## Franky (27. November 2017)

*AW: Florida - Mahi Mahi*

Gerade noch mal nachgesehen - wir sind mit denen hier raus:
http://www.doubleagentfishingcharters.com/rev1/about/
Die "Agent 001" (der große Kutter) ist tatsächlich sehr sauber gewesen...


----------



## Fulli (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Florida - Mahi Mahi*

Ich habe selber noch keinen gefangen,  weil ich bis jetzt immer nur an Westküste gefischt habe. Auf der Ostküste sollte es aber kein Problem sein. Bestenfalls fährst du auf eine von den Key's da solltest du die besten Chancen haben.


----------



## aesche100 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Florida - Mahi Mahi*

Ja. Und nimm genug Geld mit. Die Ausfahrten auf den Keys sind nicht günstig.Wir waren im Juni dort. 1200 Dollar Vollcharter. Die hatten fast immer Fische satt. Außer Mahi noch Barracuda in sehr groß.


----------



## aesche100 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Florida - Mahi Mahi*

Hier nochmal win Beweisfoto


----------

